# Vent on top - When do you open or close?



## eddy 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I leave it closed the whole time - Smoking chicken now.  Just started to wonder what happens if its open or closed?


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Jan 22, 2013)

Closed makes soot and bitter flavors.  Open makes good flow and sweet smoke flavor.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2013)

Wide open during smoking....closed during storage!


----------



## netbbq (Jan 22, 2013)

Open = Smoked; Closed = Steamed.  No water it might be OK, but majority probably rules here and open all the time with AMZNPS.  Can I get an Amen or a Hallejuhah?


----------



## desertlites (Jan 22, 2013)

you need to leave it open-air comes in the bottom TBS goes out the top,use the lower vents to help monitor your temps.


----------



## eddy 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

well idiot error - I left it closed for the first 4 hours thinking it would keep the smoke in.   Thanks I will leave it open going forward.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2013)

Airflow (draft) is very important to smoking. As long as your smoke source is working properly you will get a constant flow of clean fresh smoke passing across your food. You don't want the smoke just sitting in the chamber getting stagnant and creating creosote.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 22, 2013)

Leaving the top vent closed can lead to a build up of creosote - a bitter tongue and mouth numbing feeling. Creosote is usually the result of thick, billowing white smoke.


----------



## netbbq (Jan 22, 2013)

That's why we're here.  Ask and ye shall receive... a wealth of valuable info!


----------



## eddy 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks to all!   Makes sense now, with the vent closed moisture built up and the rear pan over flowed...  I know now.  

Great info on this forum - brisket is my goal in the near future.


----------

